# Height Men!?



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

Height men? Following on from Goldmoon, I thought I'd join in. I sensed a lot of frustration for not being able to vote.


----------



## EricNoah (May 30, 2007)

I'm about 5'5".  As RangerWickett can tell you, that's pretty short!


----------



## diaglo (May 30, 2007)

taller than EN


----------



## MrFilthyIke (May 30, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> taller than EN




Ditto.


----------



## jonesy (May 30, 2007)

If I didn't mess up the conversion I'm about 5,7.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (May 30, 2007)

jonesy said:
			
		

> If I didn't mess up the conversion I'm about 5,7.




You people and your CRAZY metric system.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 30, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm about 5'5".  As RangerWickett can tell you, that's pretty short!




When did I call you short?

*shrug*

All I can say is, woohoo, my height is winning! Go 5'10", baby!


----------



## Kurashu (May 30, 2007)

5'10.

However, that's short for a guy around here. Most of the males my age are 6' to 6'6.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 30, 2007)

Picked 5' 10", though, technically, I'm 5' 10 1/2" 

Was rather disappointed in how tall I wound up.  My father is 6' 4", and my mother is 5' 9", so everyone figured I'd end up at least as tall as my dad.  But, apparently, I got a bucketful of recessive genes, and wound up with the build of both of my grandmothers (long torso, short arms and legs...or, as one of my aunts noted, "you're built like Yoda!").

For a (relatively) tall guy, I have a short inseam -- only 30".  Most of the guys I know with 30" inseams are about 3 to 5" shorter than I am.


----------



## Aeson (May 30, 2007)

I voted for 6'1" but it didn't show up. It says I voted in the poll. Oh well, I'm 6'1".


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 30, 2007)

6'2".  Cower before my lordly stature.

My brother is only 5'8".  I got the tall gene *and* the smart gene.  We both got  the bald gene though   

I remember one time in college I literally turned around and bumped into the center for the basketball team (Dwayne Schintzius, wielder of tennis racquets) who was 7'2".  Freaked me out -- I'd never been in close proximity to someone that much taller than me. (It didn't help that he had a reputation as a psycho).


----------



## Ambrus (May 30, 2007)

I'm curious to see if 5-ft. 9-in. will win out since it's the average height of a North American male (just as it happens to be in the Player's Handbook).

It seems odd that 5-ft. 10-in. seems to be winning out so far; are gamers on average taller than the norm, or only more self-delusional?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 30, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm curious to see if 5-ft. 9-in. will win out since it's the average height of a North American male (just as it happens to be in the Player's Handbook).
> 
> It seems odd that 5-ft. 10-in. seems to be winning out so far; are gamers on average taller than the norm, or only more self-delusional?




For North American white males between 20-39, 5'10" is average.  That demographic is probably the majority of ENW.


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

I am technically 5'7" 1/2.  :\ 

But I voted 5'7", because I wanted to be in the same boat as jonesy!


----------



## jonesy (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I am technically 5'7" 1/2.  :\
> 
> But I voted 5'7", because I wanted to be in the same boat as jonesy!



Small boat but long oars. Oars, I said. Sheesh.


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Is it a yawlboat jonesy?


----------



## jonesy (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Is it a yawlboat jonesy?



http://www.ambafrance-bd.org/IMG/gif/dinghy.gif


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

That is not a dinghey jonesy.  :\ 

It looks like an ancient Greek ship.

If it has a sail there are really no big problems. Now if there were no mast, sail, etc. and ONLY oars. We might have a problem....


----------



## jonesy (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> That is not a dinghey jonesy.



I didn't say it was. The name in the gif does.


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Well ... as long as you do the rowing or the sailing we'll be fine I think.  :\

I'm an abysmal landlubber.


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

I'm 5'10", which I consider to be _quite_ tall, but lots of my friends are over 6'! Which is a bit annoying but its nothing too bad. What's worse is I used to think I was 5'11"!


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Heh.  :\  My brother is 6'4" ... and I am the one who loves basketball at 5'7" ... and he does not like it.

Sabotage!


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2007)

6' even, which seems to be kind of an odd spot in the poll; there are more people at both 5' 11" and 6' 1".

baselines for you metric types
6' 6" - 198 cm
6' - 183 cm
5' 6" - 168 cm
5' - 152 cm


----------



## Gothmog (May 30, 2007)

I'm 6'2", and everyone that games with me (male and female) is 5'10" or under.  Its kinda fun to be able to look down on them as a rat-bastard DM.   

Of course,  my players and students tease me about looking like Triple H (minus the goofy sideburns), so I get some crap back.


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2007)

6'4" here. I noticed when I voted that there were two entries for 6'3" BTW.


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Heh.  :\  My brother is 6'4" ... and I am the one who loves basketball at 5'7" ... and he does not like it.
> 
> Sabotage!




My brother is about 6'2", so I kinda know how you feel. I'm not into basketball but sportswise he's always had the upperhand....


----------



## jonathan swift (May 30, 2007)

Right at 5'8"


----------



## hafrogman (May 30, 2007)

Gothmog said:
			
		

> I'm 6'2", and everyone that games with me (male and female) is 5'10" or under.




I used to game with a group where 3 of the 7 people were 6'6" or taller.  That was weird.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 30, 2007)

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I'm curious to see if 5-ft. 9-in. will win out since it's the average height of a North American male (just as it happens to be in the Player's Handbook).
> 
> It seems odd that 5-ft. 10-in. seems to be winning out so far; are gamers on average taller than the norm, or only more self-delusional?




Eh, let's see what it looks like when we have more than 37 responses.  Right now, that difference is well within the range of sampling bias.


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

How big does the sample have to be to be free of bias? What is sampling bias anyway? (I do Statistics 1 at school, so I'm curious)


----------



## Piratecat (May 30, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> 6'2".  Cower before my lordly stature.



Let me get this straight. You're born on the same day and year as I am, AND you're the exact same height?

My long-lost twin brother!


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight. You're born on the same day and year as I am, AND you're the exact same height?
> 
> My long-lost twin brother!




Are you bald though?


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 30, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Let me get this straight. You're born on the same day and year as I am, AND you're the exact same height?
> 
> My long-lost twin brother!




I'm the evil one, right?


----------



## kenobi65 (May 30, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> How big does the sample have to be to be free of bias? What is sampling bias anyway? (I do Statistics 1 at school, so I'm curious)




(Stats hat on; I do market research for a living)

There's something called the "Law of Large Numbers"; when your sample gets big enough, you can feel fairly confident that the results you see in the sample are going to be pretty similar (though not necessarily identical) to the results you'd see if you did a census (that is, if you got an answer from everyone in the population)*.

Generally speaking, once your sample size gets to the 200 to 300 range, you don't see a whole lot more precision from adding additional responses.  OTOH, results from a sample that's substantially under 100 (as this poll currently has) are fairly likely to differ substantially from the result you'd get in a census.

And, actually, "sampling bias" may not have been the best choice of words here.  What I talked about above is just an issue of a small sample size.  Technically, "sampling bias" is a situation in which your results may not be accurate / predictive, because you didn't get a good sample of the entire population.  For example, every time you see people here talk about "well, that can't be true of D&D players, because no one here on EN World does that!", that's sampling bias.  EN World isn't a represenative sample of D&D players, and thus, using what EN Worlders say, and assuming you can project that out to the broader population of "all D&D players", is a flawed assumption.

* - Assuming that your sample is representative.  Polls in which people choose whether or not to answer are notoriously un-representative, because there's no way to tell whether the people who seek out the poll and answer it are the same or different from those who didn't see it, or chose not to answer it.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Are you bald though?




Get him drunk enought at GenCon and something can be arranged.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 30, 2007)

I'm 5'8".


----------



## RangerWickett (May 30, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I'm about 5'5".  As RangerWickett can tell you, that's pretty short!




Okay, I have been reminded of the incident. Clearly what I was intending to say was, "Wow, Eric Noah! I didn't think you'd be so sh------shamelessly awesome!"


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Get him drunk enought at GenCon and something can be arranged.




Yoikes!   

[fungus slinks away wondering what future mischief he may have catalysted!   ]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> [fungus slinks away wondering what future mischief he may have catalysted!   ]



I believe the correcte word is 'catalyzed'.


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> (Stats hat on; I do market research for a living)
> 
> There's something called the "Law of Large Numbers"; when your sample gets big enough, you can feel fairly confident that the results you see in the sample are going to be pretty similar (though not necessarily identical) to the results you'd see if you did a census (that is, if you got an answer from everyone in the population)*.
> 
> ...





Thanks!  That all makes sense, but we really only get onto the crunchy stuff, at school.


----------



## Mycanid (May 30, 2007)

Aha! Ferret is ferreting info out of us again!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 30, 2007)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Aha! Ferret is ferreting info out of us again!



I thought thats what anthropomorphic ferrets do?


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

Its what I do! I always try and follow little things up!


----------



## Jeysie (May 30, 2007)

Hmm. Lots of geeky guys, many of whom are in the 5'8" to 5'11" range. I knew there was a reason I lurked in this place. 

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

Heh! At least your happy!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2007)

Wow.  As of my posting, I am the tallest of the responders at 6'5".   

I've got a short wife to make up for it, though.  As we kid ... it works out well.  I can reach the top shelf, she can reach the bottom cupboard.  We need each other.


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

How short is she? And why can't you reach the bottom shelf?


----------



## Nilhgualcm Leahcim (May 30, 2007)

I'm 6'1". And, thanks to a recent gastric bypass, about 220 pounds lighter.  Very happy with all of that. Doctors said it was that or maybe not see my first game con. So, chose the obvious surgery. <SMILE>.


----------



## Ferret (May 30, 2007)

Excellent! How are you coping with a shortened alimentary canal? Which bits did you bypass? And 220lbs is a lot!


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 30, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> How short is she? And why can't you reach the bottom shelf?




She claims 5'4" ... but I think that's rounding up a wee bit.

And I can reach the bottom cabinet, but even if I bend at the waist I can't often see what's truly in there (especially near the back) without getting onto my hands and knees.  So, we have a deal.  She gets the low stuff, I do all the reaching!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (May 30, 2007)

Nice bell curve (well, almost).


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Wow.  As of my posting, I am the tallest of the responders at 6'5".





By an inch!    

Don't you have some PbP DMing to be resting up for mister!    Good to see you around NF.


----------



## Doctor DM (May 30, 2007)

Barely 5'10". I'm 17, and I'd say that's the average for my age. I have a lot of friends shorter and a lot taller, and I'm right in the middle.


----------



## Wandering soul (May 30, 2007)

*6'4" here but I still seem to catch people by surprise *

I'm constantly amazed that I can walk up beside/behind someone and they are usually completely unaware of me until I say something - I'm a big bloke and apparantly have a "strong presence" in sessions


----------



## Ferret (May 31, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> She claims 5'4" ... but I think that's rounding up a wee bit.
> 
> And I can reach the bottom cabinet, but even if I bend at the waist I can't often see what's truly in there (especially near the back) without getting onto my hands and knees.  So, we have a deal.  She gets the low stuff, I do all the reaching!



Sounds like a good deal! Hee hee  



			
				Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Nice bell curve (well, almost).



Is that supposed to be some kind of heavily veiled chat-up line?



			
				Doctor DM said:
			
		

> Barely 5'10". I'm 17, and I'd say that's the average for my age. I have a lot of friends shorter and a lot taller, and I'm right in the middle.




Pretty much the same! Although I'm 18, doubt I'll grow anymore!


----------



## Piratecat (May 31, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I'm the evil one, right?



I darn well hope so. That way I'll be allowed to lock you in the attic and feed you buckets of fish heads.

You know how it is. Tradition.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 31, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I darn well hope so. That way I'll be allowed to lock you in the attic and feed you buckets of fish heads.
> 
> You know how it is. Tradition.




Hmmm.  Maybe I'd better double-check which side the scar is on.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 31, 2007)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Nice bell curve (well, almost).




Yeah, it's getting there.


----------



## Piratecat (May 31, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  Maybe I'd better double-check which side the scar is on.



Mine's on my left; apparently they cut you off the sinister side.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 31, 2007)

Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Wow.  As of my posting, I am the tallest of the responders at 6'5".
> 
> I've got a short wife to make up for it, though.




Sounds like a friend of mine.  He's 6' 7", his wife is 4' 11".


----------



## kenobi65 (May 31, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Thanks!  That all makes sense, but we really only get onto the crunchy stuff, at school.




You're welcome.  Several years of stats and market research classes, plus 18 years of work experience.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 31, 2007)

I'm 5'7".


----------



## derelictjay (May 31, 2007)

I'm about 6'-1. A hair above 6'-3/4 to be exact.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 31, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> For North American white males between 20-39, 5'10" is average.  That demographic is probably the majority of ENW.



I'm not a North American white male.


----------



## Ferret (May 31, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a friend of mine.  He's 6' 7", his wife is 4' 11".




Wow, that's some difference! Quite cool mind you!



			
				kenobi65 said:
			
		

> You're welcome.  Several years of stats and market research classes, plus 18 years of work experience.




Ah, well you had the upper hand then


----------



## megamania (May 31, 2007)

Currently 5ft 10.


----------



## kenobi65 (May 31, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Wow, that's some difference! Quite cool mind you!




They have two daughters, both of whom have their dad's build (and, thank gawd, their mom's looks).  I have no idea how Nina managed to carry them to term.


----------



## KB9JMQ (May 31, 2007)

Well I am just 5'9'' but I have always been considered short at least around the people I hang out with.


----------



## Ferret (May 31, 2007)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> They have two daughters, both of whom have their dad's build (and, thank gawd, their mom's looks).  I have no idea how Nina managed to carry them to term.



At least they weren't twins   

Imagine that *gulp*....


----------



## Nonlethal Force (May 31, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Don't you have some PbP DMing to be resting up for mister!    Good to see you around NF.




Truth be told, I just got a look at "Buy the Numbers."  It is a rather sweet product, made me all warm and fuzzy inside from an RPG perspective.  And, good to see you still hanging around.


----------



## WhatGravitas (May 31, 2007)

Okay... metric is easier. But in this crazy system (  ): 6' and 1,2" (if I didn't mess up - it's 186 cm)


----------



## Ferret (May 31, 2007)

Metric is easier! 177.75 cm I am.

I think your right, but I would have said 1.2 in or 12/10 in or whatever crazy fractions imperial works in....


----------



## Blackrat (May 31, 2007)

Hope I got the conversion right: 5'10". Tecnically closer to 5'9" 1/2. Metric system is way easier. (177cm)


----------



## kenobi65 (May 31, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Metric is easier! 177.75 cm I am.
> 
> I think your right, but I would have said 1.2 in or 12/10 in or whatever crazy fractions imperial works in....




In Imperials, 177.75cm = 1.00 Palpatines.  (It just so happens that you're the exact same height as Ian McDiarmid.  )


----------



## Ferret (May 31, 2007)

Sweet! Exactly? That's quite cool! UNLIMITED POWER!


----------



## Galethorn (May 31, 2007)

6'5"; large and in charge.


----------



## Piratecat (May 31, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I'm not a North American white male.



Showoff!

I have this image of RR as a charming Hawaiian beach bum with his dice tied to his surfboard.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 31, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Showoff!
> 
> I have this image of RR as a charming Hawaiian beach bum with his dice tied to his surfboard.



ROFL! Hehehe.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm about 5'11 1/2".  I always tell my Mum that if she didn't smoke while she was pregnant with me I would have been 6ft!

It's funny, despite the fact that I am nearly 6ft tall, I still think of myself as being short a lot of the time.  I was pretty late to mature.  In primary school and high school I was in the front row for school photos every year except one (the front row is where the short people are placed).  I ended up growing a lot in university.  Height-wise, I grew more in my four years at university that I did in my 5 years of high school.

However, because I was so short for most of my schooling, I still think of myself as short a lot of the time.  It's only when I'm around my extended family do I realise how tall I am compared to them.  Not that being short is that bad.  I like the better centre of gravity and the ability to weave through crowded places!

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 1, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I darn well hope so. That way I'll be allowed to lock you in the attic and feed you buckets of fish heads.
> 
> You know how it is. Tradition.




Simpsony goodness!    

Excellent!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 1, 2007)

Galethorn said:
			
		

> 6'5"; large and in charge.




1.10 Palpatines!



			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> I'm about 5'11 1/2".




1.02 Palpatines!


----------



## was (Jun 1, 2007)

I am 5'11


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 1, 2007)

6'8" here. Any taller and I wouldn't have been able to vote in the poll!


----------



## awayfarer (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm 5'9. The really bizarre thing is that I've shrunk an inch since high school. I lost 100 pounds after I graduated and apparently part of my head went with it.

I also wear size 13 shoes, which I have no right to be using at my given height and am prone to trip over. I'm exceptionally stable when standing still though. It's just one more thing that makes me think I must be a tall dwarf.


----------



## Stormborn (Jun 1, 2007)

6 foot and 1+ inches.  I didnt round up in the poll.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 1, 2007)

Looks like Captain Howdy wins the noprize for being the tallest.


----------



## seans23 (Jun 1, 2007)

I guess I didn't follow D&D rules, because I rounded up instead of truncating.
I'm 5' 10 and 1/2"


----------



## Choranzanus (Jun 1, 2007)

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> Okay... metric is easier. But in this crazy system (  ): 6' and 1,2" (if I didn't mess up - it's 186 cm)




Yes, metric is easier. But I learned imperial from D&D !


----------



## Ferret (Jun 1, 2007)

Captain Howdy said:
			
		

> 6'8" here. Any taller and I wouldn't have been able to vote in the poll!




Wow, I wasn't expecting that! What's it like being so tall?  

I hope there isn't anyone taller!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 2, 2007)

Kurashu said:
			
		

> 5'10.
> 
> However, that's short for a guy *around here* {emphasis added}. Most of the males my age are 6' to 6'6.



Around the Abyss?


----------



## Agamon (Jun 2, 2007)

Canada's metric, but we still commonly use imperial values for height and weight.  I have no idea what my height and weight are in centimeters and kilograms.  I do know I'm 5'11" though.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 3, 2007)

In my human form, I am only 5' 6" . In my awe-inspiring true form, I am 66' .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 3, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> In my human form, I am only 5' 6" . In my awe-inspiring true form, I am 66' .


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 3, 2007)

As far as I know, I'm 177cm, which is just shy of 5'11".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm a nonwhite American male and I'm 5'7"...and everyone else in my game group is white and 5'10"+, including one guy over 6'3".

One of these days, I'm kneecapping them all...


----------



## Ferret (Jun 3, 2007)

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> As far as I know, I'm 177cm, which is just shy of 5'11".





I'm about that and I'm just 5'10", 177cm is just 5'9".


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 3, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm about that and I'm just 5'10", 177cm is just 5'9".




Oops. I seemed to remember hearing that 180cm was 6 feet. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 3, 2007)

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> Oops. I seemed to remember hearing that 180cm was 6 feet. Sorry 'bout that.




I posted some quick-n-dirty metric conversions in my response up-thread.

It looks like 6' 0" is still something of a statistical anamoly in our height distribution curve, with about 1/3 as many people at that height (including me) as there are at 5' 11" or 6' 1".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 3, 2007)

So, not only are gamers supposedly smarter than average, we're taller?

Sorry about bringing down the average on the latter, y'all!


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 3, 2007)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> So, not only are gamers supposedly smarter than average, we're taller?
> 
> Sorry about bringing down the average on the latter, y'all!




Yeah ... you and me both.  :\


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jun 4, 2007)

awayfarer said:
			
		

> I'm 5'9. The really bizarre thing is that I've shrunk an inch since high school. I lost 100 pounds after I graduated and apparently part of my head went with it.
> 
> I also wear size 13 shoes, which I have no right to be using at my given height and am prone to trip over. I'm exceptionally stable when standing still though. It's just one more thing that makes me think I must be a tall dwarf.




You know what they say about guys with big shoes.......   

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Solnath (Jun 13, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> You know what they say about guys with big shoes.......
> 
> Olaf the Stout




My shoesize is 45, so what *do* they say about guys with big shoes?   

I'm 6'1"ish.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 13, 2007)

Rounding down to 6'3" per D&D rules. I therefore chose the latter 6'3" entry.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jun 13, 2007)

Solnath said:
			
		

> My shoesize is 45, so what *do* they say about guys with big shoes?




45??  Holy cow!  Oh, wait, you're European...different scale.  Phew.

(A 45 in American sizes would probably mean your feet are like 3 feet long.)

According to this conversion page, your 45 is equivalent to an 11 1/2 in American shoes.  Which are still pretty big.

What do they say about guys with big shoes?  Big feet.


----------

